# Spotted Turtle Not Eating



## Sacred heart (6 mo ago)

I have a spotted turtle about 6 years old. Fed mealworms only and got vitamin A deficiency. Was very sick. After vitamin A shot and 4 antibiotic shots he was healthy and like a new turtle. Ate turtle food sticks, mealworms and minnows. He has refused to eat for about 2 weeks. Took to vet again. Vet checked eyes and weight. Said was ok. Vet couldn’t help with how to get turtle to eat. I did try ghost shrimp but not sure if he ate. I even tried soaking sticks in tuna water and gut feeding mealworms. I am very anxious. Not sure how long he can go without eating. Afraid he will get vitamin A deficiency again which is very scary. Can anyone help me?


----------

